# East West releases Play 3



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/show ... hp?t=36859


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 12, 2011)

Congratulations to EW!


----------



## SvK (Jul 12, 2011)

HS power users: 

A couple of IMPORTANT "expectations" notes for HS power users from my beta testing PLAY3 

HS PC users: 

On my I7 PC Slave with 24gig of RAM and 1 SSD Revodrive (PCI based380 gig ) I am running a 20.5 gig HS template with all powerfrul Legato presets etc, AND 2 mics enabled on everyrthing AND 140.000+++ samples loaded, within VEpro as host (non server mode...so ASIO and MOL) @ 512 buffer 

with ZERO issues 

Before I was only able to have 1 mic and buffer needed to be @ 768 to work 

Load time for my 20.5 gig template is circa 6 minutes...Before it was 20++ minutes.


----------



## SvK (Jul 12, 2011)

HS MAC power users: 

My MAC is a 2010 with 32gig of RAM and 4 internal SSDs 

It is not possible to run the HS 20.5 gig template I'm running on my PC on the MAC... 

The PLAY3 version for the MAC is much better than the PLAY 2.0 version but it is nowhere near as powerful as the PLAY3 PC version.... 

it is a great improvement though. 

best, 
SvK


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 12, 2011)

...another reason tu move to PC`s.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 12, 2011)

SvK @ Tue Jul 12 said:


> HS power users:
> 
> A couple of IMPORTANT "expectations" notes for HS power users from my beta testing PLAY3
> 
> ...



The last time I was playing around with HS I noticed a fair bit of latency that I don't think was attributed to the overall sound card latency. It seems to me that on the powerful system patches the latency may have been introduced by the scripting engine itself as the time was pretty much all over the place and not consistent. Do you know if this has been improved upon, or is the timing and latency on the powerful system patches still a bit shaky?


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 12, 2011)

Fingers crossed 

Dan


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm dying to hear more real-world reports, including comp specs, before/after load times etc!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 12, 2011)

Very important info for Mac users:

"Some general guidelines in regards to taking the plunge to 64-bit PLAY on Mac:

-Watch your 'free' memory. This is the #1 factor to look at when determining 'how much can I load?'. Every system is different, however the activity monitor will generally give you an accurate description of whats going on memory wise. Note that 'inactive' memory is actually being used, we do not suggest 'purging' this, as that will negatively effect Streaming performance. Most performance related issues on Mac that arose during our Public Beta period came up when the user was simply running too low on system memory.

-As our FAQ states, We recommend you load any PLAY instruments before Kontakt instruments. Kontakt reserves system ram for itself, and if you have a lot of Kontakt instruments loaded it can leave insufficient resources for PLAY instruments. You can optimize your system by loading PLAY instruments before Kontakt instruments.

-Set a reasonable buffer, especially when using large instruments that rely heavily on intense real time scripting, such as any Hollywood Strings Legato instruments. We generally advise using a buffer of 256 or larger when using these types of instruments. Also if you are a Logic user, we recommend using the 'medium' setting for the 'Process Buffer Range' option.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jul 12, 2011)

Question:

When using VE PRO, how is memory allocation affected if you set up a VE PRO Instance with PLAY then with Kontakt?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 12, 2011)

Peter Alexander @ Tue Jul 12 said:


> Question:
> 
> When using VE PRO, how is memory allocation affected if you set up a VE PRO Instance with PLAY then with Kontakt?



i would not load them in the same instance but separate instances and make sure they are first in the metaframe.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jul 12, 2011)

The EW Note says:

"We have determined loading more than 80,000 samples in total from all sources on most current systems will introduce instability."

1. Does this mean Mac only or Mac and PC?

2. Does this apply only when you're loading into a 64bit program or also if you're using VE PRO?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 12, 2011)

Peter Alexander @ Tue Jul 12 said:


> The EW Note says:
> 
> "We have determined loading more than 80,000 samples in total from all sources on most current systems will introduce instability."
> 
> ...



1. good question., I'll ask.

2. No matter if it is in a host or standalone.


----------



## SvK (Jul 12, 2011)

On my I7 PC with 24gig RAM and 1 PCI-based SSD...

I am way beyond 140.000 samples and have ZERO issues.



best,
SvK


----------



## SvK (Jul 12, 2011)

On my I7 PC with 24gig RAM and 1 PCI-based SSD...

I am way beyond 140.000 samples and have ZERO issues.



best,
SvK


----------



## Antibalas HiFi (Jul 12, 2011)

*SvK*, I don't want to sidetrack the thread, but... please tell us where you bought your computer and/or what parts you're using! o-[][]-o so we can all have great PLAY experiences!


----------



## Mahal (Jul 12, 2011)

EastWest Lurker @ Tue 12 Jul said:


> You can optimize your system by loading PLAY instruments before Kontakt instruments.


That's soooo funny  ...like "drink your Pepsi first - this will optimize your thirst for Coca Cola"


----------



## SvK (Jul 12, 2011)

Here it is:

INTEL, Core™ i7-950 Quad-Core 3.06GHz
24 gig of RAM

and here is the secret ingredient:

1 OCZ 360gb Revodrive X2 SSD
1194 $
http://www.avadirect.com/product_detail ... PRID=19133

Only HS lives on that SSD
Not my system

thats it.

best,
SvK


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jul 12, 2011)

SvK @ Tue Jul 12 said:


> Here it is:
> 
> INTEL, Core™ i7-950 Quad-Core 3.06GHz
> 24 gig of RAM



Which mobo and model of RAM? Not all boards will host 24GB well.


----------



## SvK (Jul 12, 2011)

ANTEC Three Hundred Black Mid-Tower Case, ATX, No PSU
CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX TX Series Power Supply, 750W, 80 PLUS®, 24-pin ATX12V EPS12V, Multi-GPU Ready
ASUS P6X58D-E, LGA1366, Intel® X58, 6400 MT/s QPI, DDR3-2000 (O.C.) 24GB /6, PCIe x16 SLI CF /3, SATA 3 Gb/s RAID 5 /6, 6 Gb/s /2, USB 3.0 /2, HDA, GbLAN, FW /2, ATX, Retail
INTEL Core™ i7-950 Quad-Core 3.06GHz, LGA1366, 4.8 GT/s QPI, 8MB L3 Cache, 45nm, 130W, EM64T EIST VT XD, Retail
NOCTUA NH-U12P SE2 CPU Cooling Fan, Socket 1155/1156/1366/775/FM1/AM3/AM2, 2x 120mm Fans, Copper/Aluminum, Retail
INNOVATION COOLING Diamond 7 Carat Thermal Compound
KINGSTON 24GB (6 x 4GB) HyperX PC3-12800 DDR3 1600MHz CL9 1.65V SDRAM DIMM, Non-ECC


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jul 12, 2011)

Mahal @ Tue Jul 12 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Tue 12 Jul said:
> 
> 
> > You can optimize your system by loading PLAY instruments before Kontakt instruments.
> ...



I don't understand the tone of your comment, but if this is sarcasm, you should be aware that this is a tested fact.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Jul 12, 2011)

SvK,

512 buffer......... how can you play stuff in in real time with that size buffer? Isn't it hard.

Other than that, the performance sounds pretty impressive.

Have you tried 256 buffer size with that template, or a slightly smaller one?

Thanks for the info......

Mr A


----------



## SvK (Jul 12, 2011)

Mr. Anxiety,

Since Im doing Mock-Up and not playing live, 512buffer doesn't bother me....
However keep in mind that I'm running the super big leg patches with 2 mics. If you were to only run just 1 mic position you could dial her down yo 256 or 384.

best,
SvK

ps: Im willing to wager that TJ, O'Malley etc are all running their HS slaves @ 512 as well.


----------



## rgames (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah - 512 seems pretty high. I run my full orchestra at 128 and get the occasional click when I first load up a project. I switch to 256 at mix down just to be sure.

What's the bottleneck?

rgames


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Jul 12, 2011)

I use 256 buffer always. My template for HS is 80,000 samples on a PC and works flawlessly, mid mics only. It has fast SSD and the template now loads in less than 3 minutes in VE PRO.


----------



## devastat (Jul 12, 2011)

In this case does the buffer size mean something I should define in PLAY, in the DAW or soundcard latency?

EDIT: I assume that soundcard latency is the correct answer here.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks SvK....... I understand that we have to do what we need to to get our templates loaded up as full as possible; the buffer size trade off is the big option, for sure.

I personally need to have the latency low enough so I can utilize my keyboard abilities to make my mock-ups sound even more "performed" not programmed. I'm lucky to be a keyboard player in this regard. The downside is that latency becomes an issue for me in the feel department when the latency gets too high.

I also find having to load up a different palate or doing overdubs to mix in film work is just not cool and too time consuming IMO.

I will need to be a 1 mic position guy as Nick mentions, for now.

Mr A


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Jul 12, 2011)

josejherring @ Tue Jul 12 said:


> SvK @ Tue Jul 12 said:
> 
> 
> > HS power users:
> ...



That was a programming issue and is fixed. We were trying to leave as much of the real transitions as possible and left the timing inconsistencies in. Now it's all consistent. You still need to anticipate slightly as a real violinist would do, but it is predictable and intuitive.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 12, 2011)

Thx Nick.

One more question if you get the time. Are you using Mid mics only on final production or just to program with and then add additional mics for the mix?


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jul 12, 2011)

SvK @ Tue Jul 12 said:


> ASUS P6X58D-E



Too cool. I have the same mobo.


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Jul 12, 2011)

Just mids HS plus Spaces works for me. We have changed the brass Gold version to mains because they sound best for the brass. Mid strings plus mains brass is a powerful combination. If I ever finish these damn brass programs I'll do a demo. We are perfecting the tuning on hundreds of thousands of brass samples and that is what is taking the time.


----------



## SvK (Jul 13, 2011)

Jon...

Gr8 

Plunge for the revodrive and youll be loving life.

Best,
SvK


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 13, 2011)

SvK @ Tue Jul 12 said:


> Jon...
> 
> Gr8
> 
> ...



SvK, someone wrote however that they just sent back their _3rd_ revodrive that went bad so they were getting a slower but more reliable one. Is this person just jinxed?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 13, 2011)

devastat @ Tue Jul 12 said:


> In this case does the buffer size mean something I should define in PLAY, in the DAW or soundcard latency?
> 
> EDIT: I assume that soundcard latency is the correct answer here.



Yes.


----------



## SvK (Jul 13, 2011)

eastwest lurker...

That was not a revodrive x2

SvK


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 13, 2011)

SvK @ Wed Jul 13 said:


> eastwest lurker...
> 
> That was not a revodrive x2
> 
> SvK



OK, good to know.


----------



## rgames (Jul 13, 2011)

EastWest Lurker @ Wed Jul 13 said:


> SvK @ Wed Jul 13 said:
> 
> 
> > eastwest lurker...
> ...


You might be thinking about my post on the OCZ Agility 3 drives - I had to send three back. They're scary fast (525 MB/s per disk) but they have some quality control issues. Good news is that when they die, they die fast, so you can return them for a replacement. The third one I sent back was a replacement for another that had died...!

rgames


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 13, 2011)

rgames @ Wed Jul 13 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Wed Jul 13 said:
> 
> 
> > SvK @ Wed Jul 13 said:
> ...



Yes, I confused the two. Thanks.


----------



## MigueldOliveira (Jul 13, 2011)

Mahal @ Wed Jul 13 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Tue 12 Jul said:
> 
> 
> > You can optimize your system by loading PLAY instruments before Kontakt instruments.
> ...



Brilliantly put Mahal. But watch out for the sarcasm police.

I have experienced the same problem with the loading order of VSTi.


----------



## artinro (Jul 13, 2011)

Nick Phoenix @ Wed Jul 13 said:


> If I ever finish these damn brass programs I'll do a demo. We are perfecting the tuning on hundreds of thousands of brass samples and that is what is taking the time.



Since Play 3 is out now, are you guys still on track to make your HB release date this Monday the 18th Nick? Your statement doesn't exactly sound too confident.

Awesome job on Play 3. I'm finding a big improvement on both platforms. Thanks for all the hard work you and your team are putting into making Play better, Nick.


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Jul 13, 2011)

The samples are encoded and copied onto Platinum drives. We just have to slap on the installer/programs/manual, which takes less than a minute per drive.. I still believe we will done on Monday. Once released, there certainly will be little issues here and there, but it will be in much, much better shape than the first release of HS. All HB legato programs are already done and perfected.


----------



## SvK (Jul 13, 2011)

Well rise from the ashes and mail me that sucker Mr. Phoenix 

SvK


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jul 13, 2011)

Nick Phoenix @ Wed Jul 13 said:


> The samples are encoded and copied onto Platinum drives. We just have to slap on the installer/programs/manual, which takes less than a minute per drive.. I still believe we will done on Monday. Once released, there certainly will be little issues here and there, but it will be in much, much better shape than the first release of HS. All HB legato programs are already done and perfected.



Hi Nick ,

is the seize of a bigger HB Legato Patch comparable to a Legato LT12 patch in HS ?


Best

Gerd


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Jul 13, 2011)

a typical monster HB patch is not so bad. It is only using 7 voices, instead of 12 voices in the light 12 HS patches, or 17 voices in the monster HS patches. RAM-wise the biggest HB legatos use about 1/3 less than the light 12 HS patches.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jul 13, 2011)

Nick Phoenix @ Wed Jul 13 said:


> a typical monster HB patch is not so bad. It is only using 7 voices, instead of 12 voices in the light 12 HS patches, or 17 voices in the monster HS patches. RAM-wise the biggest HB legatos use about 1/3 less than the light 12 HS patches.



Oh that's actually good news .
Thanks for your quick reply and info .

Can't wait to finally use HB ...


Best

Gerd


----------



## artinro (Jul 13, 2011)

Great news. Really looking forward to HB on Play 3!


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 15, 2011)

Haha why did nobody mention that PLAY 3 lets you play with your DAW while your patches are loading! this is mega for people like me..it should be a bullet point 

Great update guys.

Dan


----------



## Chris Hein (Jul 16, 2011)

Daniel James @ Sat Jul 16 said:


> ...PLAY 3 lets you play with your DAW while your patches are loading! ...


I thought you write poems during loading times. 

BTW, Play3 works fine here.

Chris Hein


----------



## devastat (Jul 16, 2011)

Chris Hein @ Sat Jul 16 said:


> BTW, Play3 works fine here.


Play 3 working fine here as well - Win7, Cubase 64bit with Hollywod Strings spread on two 240GB SSD drives on RAID 0 (software). I can't compare the performance to Play 2 as I just got the library, but I have only one thing to say about Hollywood Strings, ******* awesome!!


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 16, 2011)

Chris Hein @ Sat Jul 16 said:


> Daniel James @ Sat Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> > ...PLAY 3 lets you play with your DAW while your patches are loading! ...
> ...



hahahah Thankfully there is no more time, its all go all the time right now  Nice one for that Nick

Dan


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jul 18, 2011)

Daniel James @ Fri Jul 15 said:


> Haha why did nobody mention that PLAY 3 lets you play with your DAW while your patches are loading! this is mega for people like me..it should be a bullet point



True for loads from the plugin window (loading a patch for the first time) but not for reopening sessions. Hopefully we'll see that someday.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 19, 2011)

I am trying out PLAY 3 for the first time now. Loading is EXTREMELY fast compared to PLAY 2 - that's a huge plus!

However, I was a bit put off when I found out that wordbuilding doesn't work in PLAY 64-bit on Mac... When is this coming? I hope you are working on it because I really want to use Symphonic Choirs on my Mac.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 19, 2011)

Simon Ravn @ Tue Jul 19 said:


> I am trying out PLAY 3 for the first time now. Loading is EXTREMELY fast compared to PLAY 2 - that's a huge plus!
> 
> However, I was a bit put off when I found out that wordbuilding doesn't work in PLAY 64-bit on Mac... When is this coming? I hope you are working on it because I really want to use Symphonic Choirs on my Mac.



They are.


----------



## Kevin Kliesch (Jul 19, 2011)

I installed Play 3 yesterday, and I'm guessing I'm one of the few on this board so far who is running into some major click/pop/breakup issues. I sent a copy of these two emails to support, but I'd like to hear if any of you have any suggestions while I wait for a reply.

-----------

First email:

I am running into major problems after upgrading to PLAY 3.0 and Hollywood Strings 2.0. Previously, I was running PLAY 2.1 and Hollywood Strings 1.0, and everything worked fine. But now, every time I try to play a legato line from the powerful system patches, I get breakups on the transition note.So, for instance, if I played C4 to D4, I would hear a click between the notes.

I am on a 12-core Mac Pro 2.93 GHz with 48GB RAM installed. Activity monitor shows 19GB free after loading up my template. I have selected "fast disk mode" since my samples are streaming from an internal Apple SSD that I ordered with the computer. I also have the engine level set to medium (previously on low, which made no difference). My voice count is at 2048. I am loading the HS template before anything else in my template (including other VE Pro instances and Kontakt instances). All Hollywood Strings patches are being hosted inside of VE Pro 64-bit instances.

Am I missing anything? It seems to me that I've followed the guidelines, and yet I'm still getting clicks between transition notes - even when I play *only one note at a time*.


Follow-up email:

I loaded up my Hollywood Strings template ONLY and decided to test to see if there were the clicks I'm getting with my fully loaded template. I did not hear any clicks/pops/breakups. 

This would indicate that even though I show 19GB free with a fully loaded template, PLAY is having trouble accessing the memory occupied by Hollywood Strings with a fully loaded template (which consists of over 15 separate instances of VE PRO).

----------

Any of you guys have any suggestions?


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jul 19, 2011)

Kevin Kliesch @ Tue Jul 19 said:


> I am on a 12-core Mac Pro 2.93 GHz with 48GB RAM installed. Activity monitor shows 19GB free after loading up my template. I have selected "fast disk mode" since my samples are streaming from an internal Apple SSD that I ordered with the computer. I also have the engine level set to medium (previously on low, which made no difference). My voice count is at 2048. I am loading the HS template before anything else in my template (including other VE Pro instances and Kontakt instances). All Hollywood Strings patches are being hosted inside of VE Pro 64-bit instances.



Hi Kevin ,

1.
do you stream all samples ( Hollywoodstrings and Kontakt samples ) from the same SSD ?

Maybe this is causing the issues when you load your complete setup .
If so , then try to move the Kontakt samples on a separate drive .

2.
Have you tried to rebuild your PLAY2 patches in PLAY 3 from scratch ?
This actually made a difference in my HS Template

3.
Lower the max voices to 1024 and see what happens .


Best 

Gerd


----------



## Kevin Kliesch (Jul 20, 2011)

Gerd Kaeding @ Tue Jul 19 said:


> Hi Kevin ,
> 
> 1.
> do you stream all samples ( Hollywoodstrings and Kontakt samples ) from the same SSD ?
> ...



Hi Gerd,

1) The only things streaming from the SSD are HS and Dimension Brass. Everything else is on a different drive, or another computer.

2) Yes, I rebuilt my PLAY template from scratch in 3.0.

3) I lowered my max voiced to 512 and even that didn't help.


One thing that may point to the problem is a post made on the Soundsonline forums by admin, in which he states that 80,000 samples is pretty much the max that you can load - in ALL of your libraries combined. I have 73,000 loaded into Dimension Brass alone.

However, that doesn't explain the fact that I'm able to run HS and Dimension Brass together on PLAY 2.0 without a hiccup. It was only after I upgraded to 3.0 did I start to get the hiccups.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jul 20, 2011)

Kevin Kliesch @ Wed Jul 20 said:


> Gerd Kaeding @ Tue Jul 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Kevin ,
> ...



Hi Kevin ,

hm ... this is indeed a weird thing , because you still have all this Free RAM .

I'm on a much lower Mac system than you (_no SSD's_) and solved all the first issues I encountered. 
So the only thing that comes into my mind is: maybe your issues are (also) related to PLAY3 & SSD's in general ( ... I'm just speculating here ... ). 
Please read this thread from Stephen concerning VoiceCounts / PLAY3 / SSD , etc. :
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22085


Good luck ,

best 

Gerd


P.S.: 
I've also reported on this Forum here how I got rid of the issues on my Mac system, however my posts are contained in those vary long threads.
Therefore here's a link to the soundsonline support forum, where I've also posted in a very short thread :
http://soundsonline-forums.com/showthread.php?t=36884

Maybe you'll find some answers/hints in that thread which can help you ...


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jul 20, 2011)

Kevin Kliesch @ Wed Jul 20 said:


> One thing that may point to the problem is a post made on the Soundsonline forums by admin, in which he states that 80,000 samples is pretty much the max that you can load - in ALL of your libraries combined. I have 73,000 loaded into Dimension Brass alone.
> 
> However, that doesn't explain the fact that I'm able to run HS and Dimension Brass together on PLAY 2.0 without a hiccup. It was only after I upgraded to 3.0 did I start to get the hiccups.


Hi Kevin ,
do you load this (quite big) Dimension Brass setup before you load HS ?

I assume you host both inside VEPRO64bit .

Maybe , with this huge amount of Dimension Brass samples loaded first PLAY3 gets in trouble . As I've described in the above mentioned thread on soundsonline PLAY3 on Mac behaves different concerning RAM compared to PLAY2 , and I don't just mean that it needs some more RAM . (Well , please read the SO thread ) .

What happens when you load HS first , and then Dimension Brass ?

Best
Gerd


----------



## Kevin Kliesch (Jul 20, 2011)

Gerd Kaeding @ Wed Jul 20 said:


> Hi Kevin ,
> do you load this (quite big) Dimension Brass setup before you load HS ?



No, HS gets loaded before anything else in my template.


----------



## sherief83 (Jul 20, 2011)

Question for you guys with SSDs. is your ssd 6gb sata? Also is Trim enabled in your system?

I actually bought a Pcix Internal Sata 6 card (Rosewill for $25) and installed it to my pcix in the mac and connected a crucial c300 Sata 6.0 to it.

Also I have enabled Trim in snow leopard which helped a bit and I don't have any pops or clicks provided that there is no swap or page out being used. 

Also if your page out is more than a 0. Thats One of the problems that can cause pops and clicks. 

I think the fact that the ssd is not connected to the internal Sata controller in the Mac is the main factor here. If you have all 4 slots filled and are even using the extra 2 sata connections for a total of 6 drives connected, that in it self can be too much for the Sata Mac Controller to handle. 

I have 5 drives connected to the Sata 3.0 internal drives and one SSD connected to the Rosewill pcix sata 6.0 card through the PCIx.

Just thought I would share that.

Sherief


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jul 22, 2011)

Trim should make no difference for playback, it only makes a difference writing (and particularly repeatedly rewriting) to disk.


----------



## SvK (Jul 22, 2011)

Sherief,

MACpros do NOT support 6g speeds...if you insert a 6g drive it will run @ 3g....that is still really, really fast....

The new IMAcs DO support 6g speeds but the MACpros do not .
rrrrrrr

Trim is of no interest when streaming samples.

Also the bottleneck of clicks and pops in PLAy3 mac will not be rectified with 32 gig of RAM and / or SSD drives.

I know your music and running 8 legato 12 lite lines with one mic, will not happen on a MAC. Running 3 or maybe 4 legato lines with one MIC sure, but no more than that (sustains patches are a different story, you can get waayyyy more voices with them, it's the Legatos that stumble quickly on the MAC)

On a pc its a breeze, I can enable multiple mics, have 160.000++!! samples loaded and have difficulty making it chug , click or pop. So why give yourself the headache?

Put HS on a PC on its own.

you'll never look back.

best,
SvK


----------



## SvK (Jul 22, 2011)

Run your DAW and all the Vienna / Kontakt stuff on the MAC....

then run HS and HB on a slave PC with ssd's and 24gig of RAM and pipe that back into the mac via MOL and LightPipe.......

best,
SvK


----------



## Ed (Jul 22, 2011)

SVK are you saying that the Play issues people are having is mostly MAc specific? I dont really follow these threads closely because I dont use Play yet.


----------



## SvK (Jul 22, 2011)

Ed,

yes

PLAY3 on the PC is a "DREAM COME TRUE"

Ive posted this so often, but I am streaming twice as many samples on the PC as before, and was even able to reduce my buffer.

Wanna know what i can run with HS on a PC with PLAY3?

I can run 

2 leg powerful lines for 1st VI
2 leg powerful lines for 2nd vi
2 leg powerful lines for violas
2 leg powerful lines for celli
and basses sus 

BTW: my template has 160.000 samples loaded......piece of cake

and ALL of that with 2 mics enabled !! (mains + close)

NO problems .....

thats with 1 SSD revodrive!
and 24 gig of RAM

that's how you run HS if your writing for strings proper.
HS+PC+SSD+i7quad+24gig+PLAY3 = Heaven

best
SvK


----------

